

A Microsoft Without Sinofsky? - kevin_morrill
http://minimsft.blogspot.com/2012/11/a-microsoft-without-sinofsky.html

======
michaelhoffman
Do people within Microsoft really consider Microsoft Research to be a drain on
company resources as implied by a couple of those comments?

~~~
volandovengo
Microsoft research produces some amazing gems. They are a case study for what
good things can happen when you let 2 or 3 really smart geeks works on
problems which have yet to be solved.

Unfortunately, MS research is pretty disconnected from the product teams and
as a result, they tend to innovate in a vacuum. As a result very rarely are
their innovations integrated into the products. They therefore come off as a
drain on the company.

~~~
s_henry_paulson
Or some of the products are so advanced that the the product teams won't deal
with the fruits of the research for many years.

I remember being excited about Microsoft's SenseCam just a little under 10
years ago. 4-5 years later I thought the product would never be available to
consumers, and lo and behold, it's finally become technology that is available
to the public... but man did that take a long time.

------
anothermachine
> I heard he's leaving due to the health benefits changes!

What happened?

~~~
codexon
non-zero copays and deductibles I believe

~~~
noamsml
Pretty sure with Sinofsky's salary that's not a huge deal.

~~~
r00fus
So it's a populist note on which to leave. Message to underlings: "prepare to
be disappointed with current leadership"

------
drivebyacct2
If you didn't read the comments, they're kind of the highlight of this
submission.

edit: uh, sorry, this isn't meant as any sort of commentary other than "Hey,
if you don't normally look at the comments, I think you're meant to on this
one." :/

~~~
skc
You have to read those blog comments with a grain of salt though.

Most of the commenters appear to be very unhappy employees. And some of them
are obvious trolls who have never worked at MS but pretend to.

~~~
AmVess
" Why do we need to pay $1M+ (with benefits) to a VP in Finance, Purchasing,
Customer Service and IT? These services are available for 1/100th of the
cost."

A comment from that article that proves your points.

